# Check out this new Akios....



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Coming VERY soon,

757 Vittesse - 330.00 LSI (levelwind) or SCM

• Carbon Multi Disc Drag System for Optimal Drag 
• Brass Anti-Corrosion Chromed Side Plates
• 2 Stainless Bearings in the Spool
• High Speed Retrieve 5.8:1
• CNC Extruded Frame with Stainless Reel Foot
• Synchronised Level-Wind (LSi Model)
• Anodised Power Handle with EVA Soft Grip
• Instant Anti-Reverse Bearing 
• Line Out Alarm
• High Torque Winding Power
• Mag/Centrifugal Brake System
• Dual Anti Reverse Feature
• Machined Brass Gears









Bada$$ 757 CNC one pc cage levelwind or non levelwind.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

View attachment 9110


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Great news! I actually just logged onto this site to ask when these reels were going to be available. I ordered a pair of CTS 12' 10-14oz chunking rods that I was hoping to match a pair of these up to. I thought the 666 shuttle might be a little small since I usually fish 20 and 25# mono up here. I think this would be great for 25# and the 666 would be better for 20# on a lighter 13' CTS I have. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

saltysurfman said:


> Great news! I actually just logged onto this site to ask when these reels were going to be available. I ordered a pair of CTS 12' 10-14oz chunking rods that I was hoping to match a pair of these up to. I thought the 666 shuttle might be a little small since I usually fish 20 and 25# mono up here. I think this would be great for 25# and the 666 would be better for 20# on a lighter 13' CTS I have. What are your thoughts?


The 757 is a perfect 20-25 lb test reel!!

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

In stock!!


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response Tommy! I even fish 30# sometimes depending on the structure I am fishing and it looks like I should get plenty on there to handle anything swimming in the NE. Clam beds and light line really don't mix too well.

What is the price point on these reels? I just checked your site and did not see it listed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SWorry, somehow missed this one.

330.00

Tommy



saltysurfman said:


> Thank you for the quick response Tommy! I even fish 30# sometimes depending on the structure I am fishing and it looks like I should get plenty on there to handle anything swimming in the NE. Clam beds and light line really don't mix too well.
> 
> What is the price point on these reels? I just checked your site and did not see it listed.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Tommy. I haven't been able to get on a few days and just saw this. I will send you a PM when I am ready to order.


----------

